# Hit and run, Uber not paying.....



## crazy_marko (May 19, 2015)

Hi All, 
I am new member to Uberpeople, so please help me out here!

So it was around 3 weeks back , I was stopped at red light with UBER passengers thats when a jerk rear ended my car, I immediately put my hazards on just to assess my damage to rear bumper and thats when jerk took off. Me and my pax got hold of number plate, So , long story short, I got police report, pix and passenger witness. 

1, I notified UBER, they told me James river will be in touch with me shortly.
2, After a week, finally(10 emails back and forth to UBER) James river contacted me , explained me process and how I may get nothing if other party doesnt have insurance.
3, After 2 weeks, James river tells me they are unable to locate the hit and run vehicle .So I get zero or Pay 1000 deductible. My best choices were to call the police department and see if they can dig in more on that number plate.

So, I emailed Uber explained them, 
reply was : "I have to talk to the adjuster"


point is ,Am I screwed?????????

>>>> Its rear end cosmetic damage, It will cost me sweet $7-800.

Thanks for your input!!!


----------



## John_in_kc (Sep 30, 2014)

if it is 700-800 and your deductible is $1,000 with uber or state farm it doesn't matter, you would pay the whole amount regardless if you were ubering or not. Hit and run happens, can't always track down the driver, plate is not good enough in court of law, they ran cause no license and no insurance more than likely.

It is a tough spot but shit happens. Its not Ubers fault it is the hit and run fault you are the victim, I am sorry to say.


----------



## MrT (Apr 7, 2015)

Same thing happened to me. Same results. I was rear ended in a hit and run. Uber said I had to pay the deductable which was more than the cosmetic damage. So I got screwed. But, last week I got into another accident, but this time major, while driving with uber. I was rear ended again. james river ins wants me to pay the $1000 deductible and I in turn must chase the other insurance company down for that deductible back, as well as lost wages, pain and suffering, etc. James river does the bare minimum. They also suggested I use my personal insurance to file a claim for my pain and suffering. They said they only cover property damages. So basically, if you are enroute to pick up passengers and get into an accident. They'll pay for your car, less the deductable, and you're on your own for the rest. Luckily it's the other guys fault and I should be able to recover losses. This is a terrible company. I will stop driving uber.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

I think more and more would be or current uber drivers should be reading this.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

crazy_marko said:


> Hi All,
> I am new member to Uberpeople, so please help me out here!
> 
> So it was around 3 weeks back , I was stopped at red light with UBER passengers thats when a jerk rear ended my car, I immediately put my hazards on just to assess my damage to rear bumper and thats when jerk took off. Me and my pax got hold of number plate, So , long story short, I got police report, pix and passenger witness.
> ...


You called the police and filed a report at the time of the incident, didn't the police run the plates and get back to you that day?

Good luck.


----------



## MrT (Apr 7, 2015)

crazy_marko said:


> Hi All,
> I am new member to Uberpeople, so please help me out here!
> 
> So it was around 3 weeks back , I was stopped at red light with UBER passengers thats when a jerk rear ended my car, I immediately put my hazards on just to assess my damage to rear bumper and thats when jerk took off. Me and my pax got hold of number plate, So , long story short, I got police report, pix and passenger witness.
> ...


unless you got their license plate and track them down, I believe you will be responsible for the damages because the deductable is $1000. I was able to provide a license plate to both james river and police, but they got back no hits for that plate number. Unfortunately, you may have a bigger problem. You may be in the same boat as me now, since I filed a police report, I now have an accident history on my brand new car. My car's value has diminished. Basically if two identical cars are on a sales lot, the one with an accident history sells for less. That value is what you lost, provided that car was never in an accident before. You are entitled to be compensated for that loss in value. That could be thousands. You could go to car max and get it appraised. They will give you the value now, but you need to ask them the value if it had No accident history. I was in the process of filing a diminished value claim against James river, but now this other accident happened. I may need legal advice for my situation. 
Good luck.


----------



## crazy_marko (May 19, 2015)

MrT said:


> Same thing happened to me. Same results. I was rear ended in a hit and run. Uber said I had to pay the deductable which was more than the cosmetic damage. So I got screwed. But, last week I got into another accident, but this time major, while driving with uber. I was rear ended again. james river ins wants me to pay the $1000 deductible and I in turn must chase the other insurance company down for that deductible back, as well as lost wages, pain and suffering, etc. James river does the bare minimum. They also suggested I use my personal insurance to file a claim for my pain and suffering. They said they only cover property damages. So basically, if you are enroute to pick up passengers and get into an accident. They'll pay for your car, less the deductable, and you're on your own for the rest. Luckily it's the other guys fault and I should be able to recover losses. This is a terrible company. I will stop driving uber.


Hi Mr T, 
sorry to hear that man! 
yes, we are on the same boat. I pretty much gave up. Since Police wont respond and James River is telling trying to get more info from Police. I am basically screwed. But I was told they will cover if its more than 1000 so not sure how your case is being handled. 
Driving for Uber is like also praying at the same time that no accident will happen


----------



## crazy_marko (May 19, 2015)

Huberis said:


> You called the police and filed a report at the time of the incident, didn't the police run the plates and get back to you that day?
> 
> Good luck.


Huberis,

I called Police after few days, left vmail ...no reply


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

crazy_marko said:


> Huberis,
> 
> I called Police after few days, left vmail ...no reply


Sorry to hear it. I drive taxi not Uber. If there is any kind of contact made with my taxi and another car, I am rather quick to call the police. You really need to do it then and there on the scene. That is pretty critical. calling the police a couple days later doesn't sound helpful. Good luck, unfortunately, this is a very real part of the business and a part that Uber dramatically downplays. Most drivers simply feel they are nice guys, good gals and don't deserve something like this to happen to them and therefor it won't.

Good luck, keep us posted.


----------



## MrT (Apr 7, 2015)

crazy_marko said:


> Hi Mr T,
> sorry to hear that man!
> yes, we are on the same boat. I pretty much gave up. Since Police wont respond and James River is telling trying to get more info from Police. I am basically screwed. But I was told they will cover if its more than 1000 so not sure how your case is being handled.
> Driving for Uber is like also praying at the same time that no accident will happen


What state are you in? I called the police station directly instead of the traffic department. They transferred me straight to a detective. He was the one that ran the plates for me. But unfortunately no hits. If you or anybody in the car got injured, You should talk to an attorney get their advice. They may have resources to help you. It's free and they work on Lien if they accept your case. james river doesn't exert any type of effort when it comes to filing claims. They don't care about individual uber claims cause they're not afraid of losing you, the individual, as a customer. They have the entire uber policy. Good luck.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Huberis said:


> Sorry to hear it. I drive taxi not Uber. If there is any kind of contact made with my taxi and another car, I am rather quick to call the police. You really need to do it then and there on the scene. That is pretty critical. calling the police a couple days later doesn't sound helpful. Good luck, unfortunately, this is a very real part of the business and a part that Uber dramatically downplays. Most drivers simply feel they are nice guys, good gals and don't deserve something like this to happen to them and therefor it won't.
> 
> Good luck, keep us posted.


We have forward a rear facing cameras in our cabs that record EVERYTHING!

It's a bit funny when someone denies they were at fault, then we play them the recorded video.

We had an off-duty police officer claim one of our drivers were following him so close he thought he was going to be hit. The cop stopped in the middle of the road and started beating on the cab. We pulled the video from our server and showed it to the police chief. It was priceless.

Uber drivers may want to think about installing video cameras, since Uber seems to want to fight their drivers all the time.


----------

